# Sand Hollow Bass Fishing Video



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

A little video I threw together, with some under water video footage.

Springtime bass fishing in Southern Utah on Sand Hollow.
17 Largemouth Bass. 
Water Temp: 58 Degrees 
Air Temp: 78 Degrees
Bass are in pre-spawn conditions
Under Water Video Footage!

Great Day On The Lake!!

Enjoy....
http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/04/ ... -bass.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be on it Wednesday and Thursday.


----------

